# Drawing Tips!!



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

So i have been drawing a lot lately and i was wanting some tips so i can get better!!! 

here are some drawings i have done!!
bear in mind that i am only 13 so they aren't that good!!! 


































^^^sorry about the quality of this photo our scanner sucks!!


any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Silverada (Oct 6, 2010)

well... I like them ^_^ I wish i could do something like that when i was 13 !!!
Just don't give up when you grow up!

...there was a period that even when i was drawing a dog, it looked like a horse  hahahaha


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Well done! I never had such an eye for anatomy and composition when I was 13. Haha. 

You're on the right track, that's for sure. My main "concern" is the colored picture. Your coloring (colored pencils?) is very choppy and a little sloppy, and the manes lack a little bit of depth and form. For example, in the last picture; horses have more than a few sparse hairs. Drawing such find detail is a LOT of work, but worth it. Trust me. 

To get your colors to be less "choppy," use multiple tones. I always used the Crayola pack of 50 (poor artistplz) in my traditional art. Take the "usual" color (like yellow), and mix it with light brown (shading) and maybe some pale orange (for the "midtone," making the yellow the highlight). Before you know it you have a simple portrait! When layering your colors, color with each pencil in a different direction. This can help them blend. And remember not to press too hard -- you don't need to.  

I'd _love_ to see you branch a little more. Go into dynamic poses, action poses, and more full-body drawings.

Otherwise, if you would like a redline critique (where another artists draws in red over your drawing, showing anywhere an anatomy mistake is present and other such things), I'll gladly give you one. :3 I'm also chalk full of anatomy tutorials, coloring tutorials, and other useful information if you ever find the need.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Silverada said:


> well... I like them ^_^ I wish i could do something like that when i was 13 !!!
> Just don't give up when you grow up!
> 
> ...there was a period that even when i was drawing a dog, it looked like a horse  hahahaha


 
hahaha i won't !!!! thankyou


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Creampuff said:


> Well done! I never had such an eye for anatomy and composition when I was 13. Haha.
> 
> You're on the right track, that's for sure. My main "concern" is the colored picture. Your coloring (colored pencils?) is very choppy and a little sloppy, and the manes lack a little bit of depth and form. For example, in the last picture; horses have more than a few sparse hairs. Drawing such find detail is a LOT of work, but worth it. Trust me.
> 
> ...


 
Thankyou for this advice i will defintly work on my colouring!!!! i would love one of those redline thingys if you wanted to do one!!!! as for drawing whole bodies here is a picture i drew yesterday!!
Oringinal:









Drawing:









^^^this is a photo i took with the camera and the next one was a scanned copy!!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Caitlin,

YOur eye for proportion is very good. You have pretty accurate ratios of body to legs to neck. The head is something you want to really look at and compare it to something else to make sure that it is neither too big nor too small. 
I actually put a pencil up to something, like a leg, on the photo I am working from , take a measurement. Then holding that measurement with your finger, compare it to something else. Like measure the front leg, compare to head and find that head is just shorter than front leg (and this totally depends on the view of the photo, whether or not there is any foreshortening). So, when you draw your horse, you use the same tool and measure the front leg that you drew and the head tht you drew and the ratio of the two should match the ratio of the two from the photo. That is one way to help make sure of porportions.
Another thing, when you draw the head, think of a cross. There is a hidden line that runs straight down the axis of the long nose. The eyes will be about 2/3's of the way up that axis and on a line that crosses perpendiculr through the nose line .(forms a cross) When the head tilts, you must use your artist's eye to tilt the axis and make sure that the two eyes still line up with each other on their tilted axis, which is perpendicular to the tilted axis of the nose. Otherwise, to the viewer, one eye appears to be higher than the other.

Your feeling for the bones of the face and the arch of the neck are very good!
Work on using thick and thin lines, and dark and light to define form and help the viewer's eys MOVE throught the picture.

Don't worry too much about the finished piece. Better to draw a lot and through away 50% of them. It's the PROCESS that builds you as an artist.
Good luck , dear.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

thankyou very much for that tinyliny!!! that was very helpfull....now that i look back at the photo the head does look a bit weird but hey i will get better!!! anyway i am drawing another pic now so i will share my progress!! Please keep giving me tips!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Here is a picture that i have been drawing today it looks a bit weird to me but you guys be the judge!!

Original:









Drawing:


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Bump? can anyone tell me if i should keep drawing it or start a new one???


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I'd keep at it so you can work on your detail. Although the topline for the back is too long and the legs are too short. The head looks good though.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

^^^ thankyou i can see what you mean i have been very busy today so i might have it done by tonight ...........maybe


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Caitlin,

Check your porportions on this one. legs too short , rump too big.

the head looks better, the jaw is good. Make your horse skinnier, bonier and look at the line of the neck. The photo horse has a tiny bit of ewe neck. This is part of the very small angles and line that make a portrait accurately mimic an individual horse.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

thankyou very much for your advice tinyliny i have changed pretty much the back half of the horse!!  i have been having a heap of trouble with this drawing  but i still want to finish it so i will post some pics later!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

alright i had major problems with the drawing so i am starting a different one!!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

here is a drawing that i did !!!! There wasn't much time put into it and i was frustrated when i drew it so it is not that good:-(!!











sorry about the bad quality of the photo!!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

^^ on that pic legs are too short and head is a little long
wonderful drawings, btw. i couldn't draw that good of a arab head...could you come into chat sometime and help me a bit? i tend to have trouble with stuff like that :think:


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

lildonkey8 said:


> ^^ on that pic legs are too short and head is a little long
> :think:


 
yeah i see what you mean this photo does make it look a bit worse than it is but it still isn't right!!!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Caitlin,

I like the very obvious bone structure of the knees and the way the back legs are turned out from each other slightly, which is correct and normal conformation, by the way.
The back of the wither bone area usually correscponds to the back edge of the elbow, nearbouts. The horse looks like maybe a partdraft and legs are NOT too short. Just a stout boy.
Eye is too high,or maybe nose is too long (compared to the jowl part of the jaw)
You are getting better at thinking in terms of the skeleton of the hrose. I can tell by the angle of the shoulder and how the front leg ties in to is.

When you photograph your work, put it next to a window or glass door, and make sure that your camera is perfectly parallet to the floor or flat surface the picture is on. If you have a "macro" function, use it and get close to the drawing. 
I like the very dark, glossy eye.

Cheers mate!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

wow and your only 13, those are awesome.
Keep up the good work


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> Caitlin,
> 
> I like the very obvious bone structure of the knees and the way the back legs are turned out from each other slightly, which is correct and normal conformation, by the way.
> The back of the wither bone area usually correscponds to the back edge of the elbow, nearbouts. The horse looks like maybe a partdraft and legs are NOT too short. Just a stout boy.
> ...


 
thankyou very much (as always) tinyliny i really appreciate your help!!! everything you point out i can see and i am sorry about the bad photographing of the photos (my fault)!! i might have a quik sketch done by tonight so keep checking here!!! thanx again


and thankyou very much redtree!!


----------



## I love horses (Jan 30, 2011)

Do you think they aren't good?
They are really good. I really really like them.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

thanx^^^ ...........i think that some of mine are okay but others i think look really bad!!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

They are good. Keep it up.


----------



## howsecrazy (Feb 2, 2011)

Omg i love you drawings im thirteen and i wish i could draw like you.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

thanx!!!!


----------

